

Show HN: I made a Flappy Bird like game - thestubborndev
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zerobudgetdev.BucketCopter&

======
Robby2023
I don't think many people are going to buy your game because as you say it's
very similar to Flappy Bird and there are thousands of Flappy Bird like games
out there, yours is not much different from all of them.

Your game is not a clone like others but it's not different enough so people
are going to pay 1€ (especially in Android) to play with it. Maybe if you make
it free you can have a chance of getting people to try it and find out it's
better than the other Flappy Bird games.

